# RARE MILAGE! Scored Open Boxcar Ride on Green Mountain Railroad RUT-BLS FALLS



## Redd Capp (Nov 12, 2011)

Note to Mod-- Feel Free to move this thread to proper location
The open boxcar train next behind Price Chopper/Walmart in Rutland was to much for me to resist. I fell off the wagon again and now have to go too meetings. There was string of boxcars at 800am this past Friday. I Looked in and it was hobo heaven with Honeycomb Cardboard and Cushions.
I pulled up on the latch threw in my bag and dozed off for the next 8 hours and we went over the HUMP known Past Killington Ski Resort. We made 2 stops one in Ludlow VT (Okemo Mountain Ski Resort) and another stop in G-d Knows where. Sceanery was Rock Cuts and a lot of fallen timber from the last storm (Hurracaine Irean). I was switched off at the "Riverside Reload and had to hitch the last 2 miles into Bellows Falls. I cant say much about the trip because the wine and the Percasets and me on the Cushions had me on a cloud for most of the trip. If you are in a hurry I suggest that you hitch...If you want to sleep take the train. By the way the Connecting Amtrak train leaves Bellows Falls at 1200 noon and the freight does not get in till 4:00 and the NECR train leaves at 1000 am south bound from the N. Walkpole Yard so be prepared to spend the night here and have a sleeping bag. There is a drop in center "Our Place" that has coffee and Breakfast Mon - fri


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 14, 2011)

Thats cool, why do you think its Killington maybe you are confusing it with Okemo as you don't go anywhere near Killingtron ski area really.
perkaset sounds good!


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 14, 2011)

Okemo in Ludlow....checked it out on Google maps...the RR siding is within walking distance to the Ski Resort. Killington has a free bus from Rutland Train Station in season


----------



## Nile (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, if you're in Bellows Falls, pop in and say hi to my cousins from Owen.
The Govotskis, they run Halladay's Harvest Barn, the Harvest Barn Store, and the Harvest Barn Inn.
Their house is right across from the only Chinese place in that town.


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 15, 2011)

What I was saying is that Killington ski area is nowhere near the GMRR, neither is Killington town.
My brother, a friend, and I once caught a WRJ-North Walpole turn one winter, the power turned around back to white river and left us there. Well, my friend Spanish and I take a walk down the street, it being about 3 am on a winter morning. We run into some citizen who won't say hello and speeds up walking by. The fucker calls the cops and they pull up as we're walking. Well, we can't tell them our packs are in the grainer and so is my sleeping brother. But I'm in moccasins and shivering, we both know no-one less than 10 miles from there, who we don't know where he lives anyway, we have owl talons from some roadkill we'd grilled in our pockets.
They hassle us for half an hour and the conversations keep going in circles, we won't say how we got there, they have no idea we got there by train, they breathalyze us, they want to take us to jail because they can't figure out what we're doing there or how we're not freezing to death, I keep asking them to give us a ride over to Cumby's on the far side of the river so we can get coffee, they keep refusing (dicks).
Finally it boils down to jail as a 100% certainty (for vagrancy??? they weren't going to charge us so it would have been alright except for our packs and my brother being on the car still) unless we can pull out a wild card so I say
"Hey"
"See those train cars?"
We just came in on them.
Indeed it gets us out of jail. They come over with us and shine their deerjacking lights into the grainer hole right over my brother's (now awakened) face, but don't even see him, watch us put on our packs, And then they pull away.
The arcade in Bellows Falls is where it's at.


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 16, 2011)

nile who should say at halladys is it from?


----------



## Nile (Nov 22, 2011)

If you're still there (doubt it) it's from Owen.


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 24, 2011)

No I get them next time around...nice shop they have free wine samples


----------

